# Making 6 Kids Fit In A 301Bq Easier Mod



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

When we first bought our 301bq, we had 2 kids. Since then, we've adopted another and have 3 foster kids. Getting 6 kids a place to sleep in the camper without transforming everything can be a cumbersome task. Much less trying to make meals and getting them dressed inside! So here's the plan. We removed the sofa from the main slide and separated the U shaped dinette. I'm building a bench to 'connect' the two ends of the old dinette that will now be at either end of the slide. The added bench will be lower than the end pieces and slightly deeper. This way the kids can use the new part of the bench as a place to eat while sitting on the floor, doing crafts, etc. We'll sew a large cushion to cover the bench when we want to use it for seating. At first my plan was to match the side wood on existing two sides of the dinette. My thought now is to remove those 2 pieces of paneling and make the inside of the U shape match in black or fake stone paneling. I'll use a smooth service on top in black that will be easy to clean and maintain. The room we gained with the sofa out is priceless. Anyone that ever used that sofa ended up laying down sideways to watch tv. We can setup 2 play pens easily in the new found space for the youngest twins. Here's some pics of what it looks like now. I'll add the after pics when it's completed. The nice thing is, all original pieces can be put back in stock form when needed. It's like Legos for big kids!









Any tips, tricks, suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

You're like the Jolie / Pitts of camping. 
I myself have a 301 and love it but have in the last month or so begun to not care much for the dinette. It is a bit cramped so more power to you making better use of the space.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the mod but couldn't you have just use table and couch that's already there for beds? I mean that air matress seems pretty nice! Not critizing at all!


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Good question. We want to use that area for the 2 in cribs. They need not escape!







Plus, we've decided to do all meals outside. It's hard fitting 8 people around that old dinette...



TennesseeOutback1 said:


> I like the mod but couldn't you have just use table and couch that's already there for beds? I mean that air matress seems pretty nice! Not critizing at all!


----------



## JayHil4 (Sep 1, 2012)

No advice - just wanted to say good on you for helping out kids in need!!









I have two young daughters, a dog and a husband and swear it feels like a family of 15 sometimes. I have great respect for your mods to accomodate your large brood! Look forward to seeing the progress pics.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

hallfleming said:


> I like the mod but couldn't you have just use table and couch that's already there for beds? I mean that air matress seems pretty nice! Not critizing at all!


[/quote]

OIC! I missed the part in your OP about the play pin/cribs! Keep up the good work!


----------

